# Where to buy Spanish Cedar strips?



## dracop (Aug 14, 2013)

Hello,

I am building some new cooleradors and I wanted to attach thin Spanish cedar strips to the sidewalls and bottom of the coolers. I cannot seem where to find them though. I talking about the thin Spanish cedar strips similar to how many cigars come wrapped in like, the Fuente Anejos, Torano Exodus, etc. ANy help appreciated, my search queries come back with a much heavier duty type of Spanish cedar meant for building as opposed to just serving as a lining.


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

I don't know of anyone who sells these but thin strips of cedar come in a lot of boxes of cigars so I would check with a local B&M to see if they have some. They certainly won't be uniform but at least its something. If you PM me your mailing address I can send you the few I can scrounge out of boxes here.


----------



## sgtmac (Sep 10, 2013)

I asked my local B&M and an individual there brought me a grocery bag full from his house the next day, plus planks and empty boxes. Give them a try if you have one near by! Just buy a couple smokes while you're there.


----------



## LGHT (Oct 12, 2009)

I did this with my cooler and could never find strips, but I was able to find some wood "scraps" cheap online that I got shipped and had a local wood place cut them very thin for a few bucks.


----------



## baust55 (Sep 8, 2013)

I would like to get 4 or 5 of those thin cedar dividers that are in some box's of cigars . I would pay postage . 

I am going to check at a few B&Ms but it will have to wait till I make the 200 mile round trip to Lincoln or Omaha the closest towns with B&Ms .

AUSTIN


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

baust55 said:


> I would like to get 4 or 5 of those thin cedar dividers that are in some box's of cigars . I would pay postage .
> 
> I am going to check at a few B&Ms but it will have to wait till I make the 200 mile round trip to Lincoln or Omaha the closest towns with B&Ms .
> 
> AUSTIN


PM me your address


----------



## dracop (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks everyone, I see I am not alone lol!


----------

